# TiVo Status



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

I'd like to see TiVo add a small webpage to the embedded web server to show status for the unit. Wouldn't have to show too much info.

Something like:

This TiVo's name: configured name
Software Version: XXX.XX.XXX
Uptime: XX days, XX hours, XX minutes
Internal Temperature: XX C (XX F)
Available disk space: XX%
Ethernet or WiFi: Ethernet
IP address: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Date/Time last update: 01/01/2013 07:00 CST
Date/Time of next projected update: 01/02/2013 08:30 CST
Status of Tuner 1: Channel 105 (Tuned)
Status of Tuner 2: Channel 44 (Recording)


Seems like this wouldn't tax the OS and CPU very much at all, most of that info is readily available from multiple locations in every Linux distro. And it would let some of us geeks download and track status. Not that it would be really useful, just geeky and cool.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

We will have it added to the list.

It'll happen right after the GUI goes to full HD, probably the 39th of Never.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Outstanding!! And I'll be back from my vacation on Mars on the 37th, so I'll have time to rest and do laundry before I start geeking out with my four TiVo's status pages.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Seriously, it would be trivial to do, and then could be incorporated into system status alerts, etc.

I think what you asked for, and even SNMP connectivity would be cool


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

SNMP would rock! I use OMD (omdistro.org) to monitor almost 500 systems and 13,000 plus services on those systems at work and also have the same software running at home just for laughs and chuckles. Being able to monitor, track and graph some of that data on my TiVo's would be very cool.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I personally run whats up gold at work and at home. SNMP would be a nice addition. Or even the html status you asked for

I just don't see it happenning. When they release a new HD GUI with the Premiere, and now they are into a new model that supercedes the Premiere series and the GUI STILL ISN'T DONE, it isn't a priority oversite. It is a disaster

I think at the lease they should take the SD items, change the font and display them in a 'window' on the current GUI display, kind of trivial to do, and would give the entire GUI an air of consistency it is lacking now, and leave the live tv in the upper corner.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Do any TiVo folks keep an eye on this forum for suggestions? It would be interesting to hear what they think about the idea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Not really. There's the features suggestion page:

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx

But who knows if anyone actually reads what people submit through there.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

windracer said:


> Not really. There's the features suggestion page:
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx
> 
> But who knows if anyone actually reads what people submit through there.


Gawd that is one ugly web page they have. Doesn't render well at all in Firefox or Chrome on Linux.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, you're right. That looked fine yesterday when I posted it but it's borked today.

I've noticed a lot of my old links to pages on tivo.com have been broken since TiVo rolled out the new site for the Roamio launch. Looks like this page was another victim.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'd love to see the temp gauge use Fahrenheit or even just show a degree symbol ° which seems to have disappeared after the 20.3.1 software update on the Premiere, or heck maybe just fix the damn program truncation so it shows all 5 lines, but everything BiloxiGeek has said is pretty cool and I'd like to see it too.


----------

